# Inspiring Ideas



## HLGStrider (Nov 13, 2003)

Once in an old Guild of Writers thread (the original guild of writers that was lost to a computer error) a member, I can't remember her name. . .I think it was a her, however. . .put down some suggestion for things that would help you think up a story, random thoughts and ideas. 

Hers were something like:

A candle burning in an empty room, half melted because it has been there a long time.

An old, broken wagon wheel lying on the side of the road.

and (this is the one I remember the least)

A gnarly old tree with a hole in the side. 



Her idea was to take these images and think of the story behind them. Two members (me being one of them) tried this and wrote down briefly what was going on around the story. The Wagon wheel was part of a ghost story in one. The Gnarly tree with the hole held a sword in another. . .

I'll try and remember mine for the candle to give you the general gist:

The candle is in a room where a young writer has recently been trying to finish his great novel. He is very tired and has gone to bed knowing that if he can just finish he can make a fortune and marry the girl he loves. She will be coming to see him tomorrow and will find the candle totally burned away.

Now the idea of this thread is similar.

 I will give an object or a phrase describing something. The next person who posts takes that object and briefly tells me the story behind it. That person can then name the next object.

The person that posts after him/her has a choice. He/She can continue with my object and tell a different story (in which case He/She defaults the right to name a new object and the object continues to be the one the second writer named until somone uses it) or can tell the story with the second person's object and then name their own.

Por Ejemplo:

I name: Car
Joe tells story of car, names boat.
Amy tells story of boat, names giraffe. . .

or Joe tells story of car, names boat
Amy also tells story of car, names boat.

The idea is to keep telling stories.



Got it? This is no competition, though you can comment on the stories of other people. Ready, set, here we go: My object:



A string of pearls lies broken on the oriental rug, the beads scattered left and right like drops of dew on a rose bush.


Please post your object in color so that we can see it easily.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 13, 2003)

The carpet, now studded with the phantom of a broken image, received the falling blood freely; the sanguine liquid dripped solemnly onto the fabric and burrowed into its texture, making winding tunnels and microscopic hills in its wake.


Great idea!


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think you read my rules, however. . .


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 14, 2003)

Gah, or I misunderstood them.  
Sorry..


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 22, 2003)

Did anyone understand my rules or do I have to hang up and try again?


----------



## Holdwine (Nov 28, 2003)

There was a girl her name was Mary. Mary one day was givin a beautiful pearl necklace by her Grandmother. But one day in a squrmish the necklace snaps and pearls beads fly all over the room. The necklace falls like a feather when it hits the all that follows is a splash of blood and nither mary nor the necklace were ever together again.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 1, 2003)

Now Holdwine has to post a new object (or we can keep working off the pearls if someone has another idea on them).


----------



## Holdwine (Dec 1, 2003)

A knife lay stuck in a post with blood stains running down the post and a ribbon hang from the end of the knife.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 1, 2003)

This ancient, ornate letter-opener was given to Mary's grandmother, Eleanor Soller, by a traveling hermit. The knife was intricately carved, with gold and silver inlaid with jewels; they depicted the gates of a city.

Was that right this time?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 2, 2003)

Sort of. I think you're thinking I'm trying to create a tandom story, where one person posts, than the other, etc.

My idea is simply for someone to list something, an object, that would inspire a plot. . .Just a general outline of a story. 

What is the story behind the object?


----------



## reem (Dec 4, 2003)

The blood on the knife was already drying when a man entered the room. He did not notice the body as he moved to the window to open the thick green cutains. As he tied them the faint morning light fell upon the bloody spectacle next to the studyroom desk. Richard turned and blanched, leaning upon the mahogany desk to stop his knees from buckling in his horror. 


How's that??
reem


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2003)

Very good reem. Now you need to post an object (like Holdwine).

I guess this idea is a little shakey. I'm sorry.


----------



## reem (Dec 6, 2003)

My object was the desk Guess that wasn't clear though. Let me add to that.

The large mahogany desk was ornately carved around the edges. It was a rather ugly though impressive piece Mary's father had imported ten years ago. It was only this piece of furniture that stopped Richard from collapsing altogether in his shock. 

??
reem


----------

